
Crit-bit tries without allocation - luu
http://fanf.livejournal.com/137485.html
======
kazinator
> _An embedded lookup structure is a data structure in which the internal
> pointers used to search for an object (such as branch nodes) are embedded
> within the objects you are searching through._

This used to be called "intrusive container" not long ago.

Hey look, it's even a tag on StackOverflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/intrusive-
containe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/intrusive-containers)

